# "No Legacy" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 27, 2016)

For the second consecutive month, kindly join us in putting our palms together to celebrate *jenthepen* for her superb winning entry, *Overlooked*.

Not only will Jen again receive a coveted Laureate for this month, she has the honor of selecting our next prompt.




Way to go, Jen! Excellent work deserving of the win! I'd love to see you get the hat trick and join our two previous three in a row winners, the more the merrier!


----------



## Dictarium (Dec 27, 2016)

Congratulations, jenthepen!

So I guess this is the proper thread in which to ask this question, but could I get some feedback on my poem, "the stars for the void"? I can't yet see the poll results so I don't even know how it was received other than that it, obviously, didn't win! haha.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 27, 2016)

congrats, Jen!  Excellent piece.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 27, 2016)

Congratulations Jen!!! Well done.


----------



## PiP (Dec 27, 2016)

Congratulations, Jen. A truly outstanding poem.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 27, 2016)

Good work, Jen.  It was the standout piece for me.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 27, 2016)

It had my vote.  Kudos on a piece well wrought.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 27, 2016)

Dictarium said:


> Congratulations, jenthepen!
> 
> So I guess this is the proper thread in which to ask this question, but could I get some feedback on my poem, "the stars for the void"? I can't yet see the poll results so I don't even know how it was received other than that it, obviously, didn't win! haha.



Dictarium, Should you wish feedback on your piece, you may post it on the Poetry board for feedback once our winner has been announced. If you are still unable to see the poll results, kindly inform me as you should have access to that information. The winner's thread is reserved for congratulatory messages.

Kind regards,
Lisa


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 28, 2016)

Congratulations, again... jen... A truly memorable, haunting poem...Fabulous!


----------



## ned (Dec 28, 2016)

salutations Jen.....fabulous use of the prompt.


----------



## sas (Dec 28, 2016)

If I had only one vote that incredible poem would have gotten mine. Haunting. Absolutely haunting.  sas


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind comments and lovely words. What a great extra Christmas present! 

I came up with that prompt after a lot of false starts and then realised I had no ideas for a poem about it. It was watching the news about Syria that gave me my heroine. I saw her there, among all that misery and devastation, and realised that I had seen her many times before, in reports about disasters over many years. After that, the poem seemed to write itself. I'm so glad that I was able to capture the idea of her well enough for you all to see her too. Thank you.


----------



## sas (Dec 28, 2016)

I so agree. Those poems we are compelled to write are our best. It is as if the poem is in control and the poet is it's tool. I just couldn't imagine any other poem winning this challenge. I am standing while applauding. Thumbs up!  Sas


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 29, 2016)

sas said:


> Those poems we are compelled to write are our best. It is as if the poem is in control and the poet is it's tool.



That's just the way this one felt. Thanks for understanding so well sas.


----------

